# Looking for advice on best DVR for DirecTV



## dbassman (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm thinking seriously about setting up for DirecTV I stayed with a friend for a couple months he had DirecTV with an HR20 DVR it was great except for it took quite a while for menus to come up and forever to reboot. From what I'm seeing on the website the HR34 is the latest DVR correct? What advantages does it have over the HR20? Is there a review of the HR34 anywhere? Can you record more than two programs at a time on any of the DVRs? Another nice thing I liked about the HR20 as you can connect a antenna to it and pick up off air channels, this came in really handy during storms when we lost satellite plus picked up a few local channels that weren't on direcTV. On their commercials it shows that you can watch shows on the DVR in any room your have a receiver, how does not work?

Any other advice you have for a newbie getting ready to sign up is appreciated!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

In general, I wouldn't expect the HR20 to be given to a new customer. And it was the only one to have OTA available internally, all the rest require the AM21 add on external module.

All the HR series, up to the HR24 can record 2 events at once max, even the HR20 couldn't record more than 2.

The HR34, aka HMC Home Media Center, has 5 tuners and can record 5 events at once. If you add the AM21, you can get over the air, but it is still limited to 5 events at once.

If you want Multi-Room viewing, you can share the recordings of any of the HDDVRs with any receiver or other HDDVR in your MRV network. With the HR34, up to 3 of them can view at the same time you are viewing directly on it.

It all works very nicely, but it isn't perfect. There are no perfect solutions out there. As to speed of operation, well that is sometimes slow and irritating, other times quick enough. All depends on what the Direct programmers have decided to stuff into the boxes at differing times.

Right now the HRs up to the 24 are all pretty quick. The HR34 (HMC), is a bit behind in software level, so there are still some issues. If I were a new customer wanting multi room viewing, I wouldn't hesitate to get an HR34 even with some minor issues.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

You'll want an HR24 for a standard DVR - the only way you can guarantee that you'll get it is if you work with a local dealer or buy the lease online through a third party that will guarantee an HR24. DirecTV considers all the DVRs to be 'equal' and could send you a very used and abused HR20/21/22/23 or 24 when you sign up. Don't listen to the rep that says otherwise....

The HR34 is a different beast that has 5 tuners and can run 'some' TV's without a separate box. You can read up on it in the 'first look' here on DBSTALK. If you order the HR34 you will get the HR34 - different animal all together.

No matter what DVR you get from DirecTV just plan it being slow here and there. The HR24s are the fastest but DirecTV has performance issues off and on with all their DVRs including the HR34. Many possible reasons but the only thing we know for sure is that if you want DirecTV you're going to have to deal with software updates that fix some things break other things and often times make everything run at a crawl. Sad but true!

Good luck!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

If you need more than 2 tuners then go with a HR34. If not then a HR24 is great for your needs. Me personally I would go with a HR34 just to have the tuners not to mention the hard drive space (1 TB). Also I think it depends on how many tvs you are gonna want to be able to view D* programming. If you get a HR34 then you can buy or maybe get for free a AM21 for the OTA channels you were speaking of. The HR20 is the only HD DVR that had the OTA tuners built in. All others are the add on AM21 that connects to the DVR. Good luck and let us know if you decide to join and what you get.


----------



## dbassman (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like I would want the HR34, what are the known issues with it?

Is a review of it on here somewhere?

Where do I get the AM21?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

There are a few long running threads on the HR34, just look around a bit and you should easily find them.

As to issues, well I've been reading a lot about them, and the biggest thing is they are just a bit behind the software level of the other HRs. I think they will catch up soon and then it should be just some odd issues on a sporadic basis.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Am I the only one who's confused when he says he wants to setup with DIRECTV and yet has a HR20 listed in his signature?


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

If you just want standard definition find a second generation DirecTiVo and do the hacks on it. Superb DVR with multi room viewing, transfer of recordings to other DirecTiVos and your computer. Unlimited season passes, superb search. Instant response to commands.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Shades228" said:


> Am I the only one who's confused when he says he wants to setup with DIRECTV and yet has a HR20 listed in his signature?


Probably from when he was staying with his friend.

As for the AM21, doesn't much matter. Directly from DirecTV, a reseller etc. not sure eBay is a good option, they seemed to want as much or more than it would cost from DirecTV. But other than price, there are no concerns about buying them third party. Unlike a receiver they are always owned and don't need activated.


----------



## dbassman (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like I'll probably go with the HR34 if I can get one.

What kind of issues are there with it?

Is there a review of it anywhere on here?

Where can I get the AM21?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dbassman said:


> What kind of issues are there with it?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=205798



dbassman said:


> Is there a review of it anywhere on here?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197609



dbassman said:


> Where can I get the AM21?


solidsignal.com, amazon.com, directv.com, etc...


----------



## dbassman (Jul 27, 2007)

I see in joshjr's signature he has several DVR's that he says he owns, my understanding is even if you buy one from Best Buy or some other place that you are still required to return them if you cancel your service. With that being the case how can you own your DVRs?

From joshjr's signature:
HR24-200 Leased, HR24-200 Owned, HR24-200 Owned, R22-200 Owned, HR20-700 Owned, HR34-700 Leased.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

dbassman said:


> I see in joshjr's signature he has several DVR's that he says he owns, my understanding is even if you buy one from Best Buy or some other place that you are still required to return them if you cancel your service. With that being the case how can you own your DVRs?
> 
> From joshjr's signature:
> HR24-200 Leased, HR24-200 Owned, HR24-200 Owned, R22-200 Owned, HR20-700 Owned, HR34-700 Leased.


Not all DVR's are leased. The HR21 PRO was always a owned DVR and also until the policy changed within the last year, DirecTV employees used to sell their own equipment as it was owned as well. You can find owned equipment on this forum and also on eBay on a regular basis. Its just always a good idea to call the access card department first to verify that the RID is listed as owned. Its not super common to see owned units these days but alot of people on this site have owned units.

You can also call DirecTV and ask them the price to own instead as well. With the exception of the TiVo model and the HR34, I do not think they can quote a price for a specific model meaning you would just get what ever HD DVR they sent as owned for that price which may be a refurb 20 or 21. Look around on this site. There are alot of people that frequent here that have owned units.


----------



## Sandra (Apr 16, 2012)

Is the HR 34 the only DVR with picture in picture capability? I don't need whole home viewing, but as a sports fan I would LOVE to have PiP.


Sandra


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Sandra said:


> Is the HR 34 the only DVR with picture in picture capability? I don't need whole home viewing, but as a sports fan I would LOVE to have PiP.
> 
> Sandra


Yes.


----------



## dbassman (Jul 27, 2007)

I called DTV just to get info on the packages and make sure I knew what wanted to order, I decided on the Choice Xtra package and when they checked everything out they told me I could get the DVR and receiver for $19. I told them I wanted the HR34 DVR and he told me after I ordered to contact sales and tell them that I wanted that DVR and they would be sure ship it to me. I have not ordered yet, but want to before the end of the month. Is that just a bunch of BS and may or may not get that one? If so how can I be sure to get the HR34 DVR?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

You have to sign up for an HMC, anything else will not get you an HR34.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> You'll want an HR24 for a standard DVR - the only way you can guarantee that you'll get it is if you work with a local dealer or buy the lease online through a third party that will guarantee an HR24. DirecTV considers all the DVRs to be 'equal' and could send you a very used and abused HR20/21/22/23 or 24 when you sign up. Don't listen to the rep that says otherwise....
> 
> The HR34 is a different beast that has 5 tuners and can run 'some' TV's without a separate box. You can read up on it in the 'first look' here on DBSTALK. If you order the HR34 you will get the HR34 - different animal all together.
> 
> ...


Hi, Mike! I've been acquiring 24s to replace my 20-700s and I like the 24-500s the best. I've had all three models of the 24s and have owned models of each of them. The 24-500 is, by far, the easiest to work on of the three models and, I think, very dependable. As dependable as the 20-700s long term? I dunno, but I've had a couple of them since they came out and they're still working well.

If I had to choose between a 34 and a 24-500 today, I'd take the 500. Perhaps in six months or a year, I might give a 34 a shot.

Meanwhile, I gotta ask. How are your 22-100s doing?... :lol:

Rich


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

dbassman said:


> I called DTV just to get info on the packages and make sure I knew what wanted to order, I decided on the Choice Xtra package and when they checked everything out they told me I could get the DVR and receiver for $19. I told them I wanted the HR34 DVR and he told me after I ordered to contact sales and tell them that I wanted that DVR and they would be sure ship it to me. I have not ordered yet, but want to before the end of the month. Is that just a bunch of BS and may or may not get that one? If so how can I be sure to get the HR34 DVR?


As noted above, the only way to get the HR34 is to specifically order the home media center/HR34. Once the order is placed, you get what you get and there is pretty much no way to get anything changed.

I've got several HR2x series, as well as an HR34. They all work fine for me, and the HR34 is rapidly maturing (early release issue are being resolved).

If you order from DirecTV, and simply ask for HD DVR, there is no assurance you will get an HR24 though. You could get any of the HR2x series units. If it is really important for you to specifically get an HR24, you need to order it from a 3rd party vendor such as Solid Signal. If it is really important to get an HR34, specify the HMC. Otherwise order and get whatever the installer has on his truck (the odds favor, but do not guarantee, an HR24).


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Shades228 said:


> Am I the only one who's confused when he says he wants to setup with DIRECTV and yet has a HR20 listed in his signature?


His first post was back in 27 July 07 where he stated he had a Sony SAT-T60 and was asking about the HR20. He stopped posting on 23 October 09. Perhaps he had a break in service and has signed up again.


----------



## couchpotatojoe (Aug 12, 2012)

My experience has been faster response with HR 24 and sluggish with HR 23. I decided to get HR 34 for more than one room viewing at a time and for picture in picture. It's nice to be able to have extra storage with HR 34 without external device. Also a plus to be able to record more than two shows at same time and still be able to watch something else. 

Just my two cents..


----------



## htroberts (Aug 28, 2009)

"dbassman" said:


> Sounds like I would want the HR34, what are the known issues with it?


Not an issue per se, but a limitation you may want to be aware of is that the HR2x series is limited in software to 50 season passes. The HR34 is limited to 100. The THR-22 doesn't appear to have an arbitrary limit.

Another poster suggested getting an older DirecTiVo if you only want SD, but I don't think DirecTV will let you activate one of those any more.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Rich said:


> Hi, Mike! I've been acquiring 24s to replace my 20-700s and I like the 24-500s the best. I've had all three models of the 24s and have owned models of each of them. The 24-500 is, by far, the easiest to work on of the three models and, I think, very dependable. As dependable as the 20-700s long term? I dunno, but I've had a couple of them since they came out and they're still working well.
> 
> If I had to choose between a 34 and a 24-500 today, I'd take the 500. Perhaps in six months or a year, I might give a 34 a shot.
> 
> ...


Hey Rich - funny you ask - just this morning I called and told DirecTV I had no further use for the HR22s.... They disconnected those and are sending me the return kit for them.

I also canceled Sunday Ticket and dropped the HD Extra pack or whatever it was called.

So basically I'm at a minimum with DirecTV as I make the switch to using OTA, Hulu and Netflix.

The worst part is that 3 or 4 times now I've had to restart 2 of my HR24-500s... After running a few weeks they start to become barley responsive or have other troubles. Hitting guide can take 45 seconds to respond - channel changes can be 30 or 40 seconds etc. One time I turned on my main HR24 and it was recording something. The recording was about 10 minutes in and I thought I'd just hit RWD and go back to the beginning... When I hit RWD I just got the 'bump' sound. I tried pause and stop, they also gave me the 'bump' sound. I then tried to just go to the list and start it from there.... Not even on the list! So... I waited for the recording to be finished, restarted and everything was back to normal.

Getting pretty tired of DirecTV's engineering department!

Hopefully it won't be too much longer before you guys don't have to hear by ***** and moan. Now that I canceled Sunday Ticket there really isn't anything other than convenience keeping me....

Sad thing is that when I canceled Sunday she offered me $20 or $30 a month for 12 months to commit for another year. I said thanks but no thanks.

Happy DVRing!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Hey Rich - funny you ask - just this morning I called and told DirecTV I had no further use for the HR22s.... They disconnected those and are sending me the return kit for them.
> 
> I also canceled Sunday Ticket and dropped the HD Extra pack or whatever it was called.
> 
> ...


I'll miss you when you're gone, Mike. I would have canceled too, but my wife and son and Sadie had a fit. The wife pays the bills and if she don't mind, why should I? I could live on NetFlix quite well.

About the 500s and your problems, did you try flushing the Guide data by rebooting twice within 30 minutes? I have that problem with my 500s at times and flushing the Guide has always helped.

Rich


----------



## dbassman (Jul 27, 2007)

A few additional questions before I order:

On the HR34 first look it says it can record up to 200 hours of HD programs on DirecTV it says up to 800 hours, I'm assuming there talking SD not HD?

I noticed on a couple signatures some of you have a 2 TB hard drive and your HR34 is that something you get from DTV or did you manually change the hard drive? If you change it yourself doesn't that violate DirecTV's contract?

On my friends HR20 we put a 1 TB external hard drive, when doing that it only uses that drive though not the internal one combined with the external is the HR34 the same?

Can you watch shows recorded on the HR34 in another room with an HD receiver or do you need a DVR?

Can you switch the HR34 from IR to RF remote?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

dbassman said:


> A few additional questions before I order:
> 
> On the HR34 first look it says it can record up to 200 hours of HD programs on DirecTV it says up to 800 hours, I'm assuming there talking SD not HD?


Correct. SD takes much less space than HD.


> I noticed on a couple signatures some of you have a 2 TB hard drive and your HR34 is that something you get from DTV or did you manually change the hard drive? If you change it yourself doesn't that violate DirecTV's contract?


Many people with owned HR2x DVRs have changed their hard drives.


> On my friends HR20 we put a 1 TB external hard drive, when doing that it only uses that drive though not the internal one combined with the external is the HR34 the same?


Correct, one or the other, but not both. The material on the internal drive is still there, and you can access it if you disconnect the eSata, but you don't have access to both at the same time.


> Can you watch shows recorded on the HR34 in another room with an HD receiver or do you need a DVR?
> 
> Can you switch the HR34 from IR to RF remote?


Yes to both.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dbassman said:


> On the HR34 first look it says it can record up to 200 hours of HD programs on DirecTV it says up to 800 hours, I'm assuming there talking SD not HD?


If they are saying 800hrs that's definitely SD.



dbassman said:


> I noticed on a couple signatures some of you have a 2 TB hard drive and your HR34 is that something you get from DTV or did you manually change the hard drive? If you change it yourself doesn't that violate DirecTV's contract?


A 2TB drive is not something you get from DirecTV. Any drives other than stock are purchased by the customer separately. Most people set them up as external drives because opening the unit to swap the internal drive does violate terms and conditions.



dbassman said:


> On my friends HR20 we put a 1 TB external hard drive, when doing that it only uses that drive though not the internal one combined with the external is the HR34 the same?


Yes



dbassman said:


> Can you watch shows recorded on the HR34 in another room with an HD receiver or do you need a DVR?


Yes, you can watch them on an HD receiver as long as it's an H21 or newer.



dbassman said:


> Can you switch the HR34 from IR to RF remote?


Yes


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Rich said:


> I'll miss you when you're gone, Mike. I would have canceled too, but my wife and son and Sadie had a fit. The wife pays the bills and if she don't mind, why should I? I could live on NetFlix quite well.
> 
> About the 500s and your problems, did you try flushing the Guide data by rebooting twice within 30 minutes? I have that problem with my 500s at times and flushing the Guide has always helped.
> 
> Rich


At least you'll miss me!

DirecTV is easier than dealing with multiple other services but it's just not worth what it costs to us anymore.

I did flush the guide a few times between the two giving me grief. Hard to know if it made any difference because they usually have to run for a week, two or three before they freak out.

dbassman - I'd be careful jumping into the HR34 right now unless you can live with some troubles. A friend of mine got an HR34 and 2 HR24s and the HR24s are considerably quicker. As you can find here others have had some strange happenings. They'll likely get most of the troubles worked out although they don't seem too concerned with the speed or 'response' of their DVRs so I wouldn't count on that being fixed any time soon....


----------



## dbassman (Jul 27, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Am I the only one who's confused when he says he wants to setup with DIRECTV and yet has a HR20 listed in his signature?





MysteryMan said:


> His first post was back in 27 July 07 where he stated he had a Sony SAT-T60 and was asking about the HR20. He stopped posting on 23 October 09. Perhaps he had a break in service and has signed up again.


Sorry I didn't see this earlier, yes you are correct, I originally had service with a Sony SAT-T60, a little while afterwards I dropped DTV as I couldn't afford it any longer then moved in with a friend who had DTV and a HR20 which is what I put my in signature. I am now back on my own and getting ready to sign up again and I guess I forgot to remove the HR20 from my signature.a.

I want to thank everybody here for all their advice and help from my early days till today and hopefully in the future! This is a great site and I'll always keep it bookmarked!


----------



## dbassman (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm ordering today but have one last question:

I'm going to order a HR34 and an HD receiver, if I also order an additional HD DVR (hopefully an HR24) can I watch recordings from the HD DVR on the other two TVs connected to the HR34 and HD receiver?


----------



## goofydisneydaddy (Sep 25, 2011)

dbassman said:


> I'm ordering today but have one last question:
> 
> I'm going to order a HR34 and an HD receiver, if I also order an additional HD DVR (hopefully an HR24) can I watch recordings from the HD DVR on the other two TVs connected to the HR34 and HD receiver?


Yes.

Note, you can't specify which HR2X you will get. Could be a HR24, but might not be. When the installer calls to say he is coming, ask him to bring an HR24.


----------

